# Difference between HO and HN modifers



## crystalgriswold

What is the difference between an HO and a HN modifer?


----------



## Evelyn Kim

HO indicates the provider has a masters level degree and HN indicates the provider has a bachelors level degree only, usually used in mental health billing.


----------



## crystalgriswold

Thanks!!!


----------

